# Overclocking Pentium 4 3.0Ghz HT



## umerwahla (May 21, 2008)

Hey guys,
I want to overclock my CPU so as to reduce the bottleneck with 8800gs
I dont know shit about overclocking, so can anyone please guide me how to do it.

Also, I dont wanna spend any money so how much OC can I get with the stock cooler.

Thanks


----------



## cdawall (May 21, 2008)

set your ram to DDR2 400 or 1:1
raise NB volts by .05v
push the vcore up by .05v 
raise the fsb till it becomes unstable do this in 5mhz increments

run OCCT for an hour or so to check for stability


----------



## intel igent (May 21, 2008)

lock the bus freq, keep an eye on temps


----------



## Sasqui (May 21, 2008)

My old 630 would hit 3.7 but that was about it.  If you go to even the cheapest of Core2's, and a budget 775 MB, you will be amazed at the difference.


----------



## umerwahla (May 22, 2008)

cdawall said:


> set your ram to DDR2 400 or 1:1
> raise NB volts by .05v
> push the vcore up by .05v
> raise the fsb till it becomes unstable do this in 5mhz increments
> ...



stupid question: How?
should I do it in bios or is there some software for this


----------



## umerwahla (May 22, 2008)

intel igent said:


> lock the bus freq, keep an eye on temps



can you recommend any software for temperature monitoring?
and how to lock bys frequency?


----------



## umerwahla (May 22, 2008)

Sasqui said:


> My old 630 would hit 3.7 but that was about it.  If you go to even the cheapest of Core2's, and a budget 775 MB, you will be amazed at the difference.



3.7 with stock cooler?? that seems like a decent improvement.

nah ... dont wanna spend any money right now


----------



## DrGreenThumb (May 22, 2008)

umerwahla said:


> can you recommend any software for temperature monitoring?
> and how to lock bys frequency?



Everest ultimate , great prog for temps and alot alot more

my last pc was a 630, it had problems over heating, keep in mind if the temp goes over 70*c your cpu will thermal throttle,and your whole system will slow 

You gotta lower your ram freq lower cause when you OC it will bring mhz of ram up

i had my 630 running good on 230 fsb


----------



## intel igent (May 22, 2008)

use your BIOS to OC, familiarize yourself with your BIOS before you start making changes

you should have an app on your MOBO driver disk "ASUS PC probe" works well for monitoring

leave RAM freq @ 1:1 (200mhz)


----------



## Sasqui (May 23, 2008)

umerwahla said:


> 3.7 with stock cooler?? that seems like a decent improvement.
> 
> nah ... dont wanna spend any money right now



Oops, that was on H2O.  If I recall, I think I squeezed 3.5 out of it on the stock cooler.  My motherboard was limited to a 247 FSB (PCI divider issue - Abit AG8), ran it that way for ages.

This chip ran quite cool compared to what I've read.  And now that I think about it - I gave it to a friend after rebuilding my system.


----------

